# Go SPAIN Go!!



## ubb (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi i´m spanish and i have 21. i´m from valencia and i love mantids.


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 11, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 11, 2007)

Hello Ubb! You said u had 21, 21 what? and welcome


----------



## carlitus (Mar 11, 2007)

Me alegra verte en el foro :wink:

Welcome my friend  .....21 years old??? :lol:


----------



## Rick (Mar 11, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## CockroachYet (Mar 11, 2007)

-Hola, saludos desde méxico, bienvenido al foro. Roberto.


----------

